# Just curious :)



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Just curious how old everyone is.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey, maybe we should do another poll about what age everybody was when they got into keeping fish. That could answer some of the other questions in other threads about getting kids interested in fish -- maybe.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

could be an interesting idea for a poll


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

75 percent are 21-30, at only 12 votes! Too early to make an accurate assessment, but that is actually quite surprising!


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

And then in this next corner the 31-40s have really started to make a headway in the race!!! Can the twenty-somethings keep the lead!?!?! *racetrack announcer voice*


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Fishfinder said:


> And then in this next corner the 31-40s have really started to make a headway in the race!!! Can the twenty-somethings keep the lead!?!?! *racetrack announcer voice*


hahha you just wait.. we will keep the lead!!!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Fishfinder said:


> And then in this next corner the 31-40s have really started to make a headway in the race!!! Can the twenty-somethings keep the lead!?!?! *racetrack announcer voice*


Don't forget, the 21-30 group is more agile and faster than you old folks


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL i marked myself as a 21-30 lol


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

31-40 people are catching up


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

we should get a poll of when people started this hobby


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

not a bad idea either


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

bumping to see more results


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

A slim lead indeed!


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

im 16 here
accidently pressed under 10


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

we're still winning!


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow was 15 - 14 for 21-30, now its 23 - 15!!! WOooo


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

bumping again for anyone else that hasn't voted yet.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

We still have the lead.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Go mid to late 20's people  !


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

bumping it again for those that joined recently... hope they read it


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

new people vote!  

We are still in the lead.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Baby boomer's 'a bust?' lol Thought there was supposed to be alot more of them then us!!!


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Juuustt contributed to the leading group, woot! 

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

11-20. Very close to the next tier .


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I guess it's young blood keeping the hobby alive lol


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

I wonder if it's the early twenties that's keeping it alive or the late twenties


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Apparently we're the age group most likely to use internet forums.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Darkside said:


> Apparently we're the age group most likely to use internet forums.


ehehe, that's very true~ good point


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> I guess it's young blood keeping the hobby alive lol


fight the power!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

how would we get to know each other without the internet


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

lol very true, it's a digital age


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

bumping it back for the new people!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

We are still holding strong


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

bumping it up again


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Just noticed with this survey, the "41 - 50" category is in _italics_.
What is that about?

Anyways for all the folks in the younger categories....
you'll get there eventually lol 
Keep smilin


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll be 39 in november. This is the time to start turning 39 over and over....
I still get carded for smokes occasionally


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

ynot said:


> Just noticed with this survey, the "41 - 50" category is in _italics_.
> What is that about?
> 
> Anyways for all the folks in the younger categories....
> ...


Italics means that's your selection  mine is 31-40


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------

